# Montana or Idaho



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

My family is planning a trip next summer to either Montana or Idaho for river rafting but I'm a fly fisherman not rafter so they said that I could fly fish while they raft. They also asked me which one I would rather go to. I haven't done a bunch of research on both places and want to know what fish I can expect to catch and which one would you rather go to. Also I have no idea which rivers we would be on.


----------



## ShepardG (Jun 18, 2014)

Not sure if you're planning on a float/camping trip or just day trips, but if you're up for an outfit doing floating and camping my wife and I went on a trip down the middle fork of the salmon river in idaho with Solitude river trips. Great trip, LOTS of fish (almost all cutthroats with a few young steelhead) and some white water.


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Floated the Salmon River in Idaho a few years ago with an outfit called White Otter Adventures. They do both fishing and non-fishing river floats. Caught a good number of cutthroat and rainbows.


----------



## vcotton (Mar 19, 2012)

Montana is awesome. I'm going back again the end of August. I use a guy Steve Hoover with Oarsmen Expeditions. They offer lots of different types of trips. You can find them at www.oarsmenexpeditions.com.

You'll catch Rainbow, Brown, Cutthroat, Brook (on occasion) and something else I can't remember.

Vince


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I haven't fished Idaho much, but go to Montana as much as I can. Last year we went to Bozeman. Fished the Galatin, Madison, and Yellowstone. The Yellowstone was a float trip, great country, fishing was a little slow. Galatin is great. Bozeman is lots of fun, but try and go in late August, crowds are mostly gone. 
I've been to the Missoula area, fished the Bitteroot, Clark Fork, and Blackfoot. Great rivers, incredible scenery. Again, go late in the season if you can.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Fished around Jackson Hole, some of the most beautiful country I have ever seen.


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

Just got back from a 12 day trip in Idaho/Montana. Fished many rivers. My friend is a guide from Ketchum and had the hook up with a mini Winnebago and a drift boat. Out of all the rivers we fished, the funnest by far was the Maddison river near Ennis, Montana. We caught the Salmonfly hatch and had the time of our lives on 1-2" dry flies. I'd highly suggest it for next year. I'm going to post a thread on the trip when I get around to it, which will probably be a month or so


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

can't miss either way.....Idaho has some back country creeks and rivers that are amazing. My favorite is Big Creek that begins in the Frank Church Wilderness. Very remote. You have to hike in or take horseback in. Loads of Cutthroats up to 20-21" and some Bull trout.


----------



## rwl1948 (Jun 27, 2009)

Forrester's Bighorn River Resort
Montana 313, Fort Smith, Mt, United States
forrestersbighorn.com
(406) 666-9199

​
These

This is who I fish wiith, Big brown and rainbows on the Big Horn River.

More fish per mile then any other river in the western streets.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i spent 2 diff. trips to Hungry Horse, Kalispell, and the Bob Marshall Wilderness.

Montana rocks


----------



## cnoise (Mar 31, 2012)

Just got back from Idaho. What a great place. Stayed at TroutHunter lodge. Fished the different sections of the Henry's fork (just awesome), close to a national forest and only 40 minutes or so from the west entrance of Yellowstone. You could even make the trip to Ennis for fishing on the Madison (as someone suggested above).


----------



## Foold'emagin (Apr 8, 2008)

There is a fly shop in Ashton Idaho I think it's called three rivers we fished the Henry's fork and the Teton with them. I enjoyed both but the Teton was great. We were one of only two drift boats on the river as this fly shop was the only one that could get access to it. We didn't see a single house on the way down. Caught some great cutthroats and rainbows. The boat launch was also interesting. No boat ramp and the guide literally slides the boat down a steep 20 to 30' cliff to get the boat in the water. We were there this time of year about two years ago.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info we will be going to Montana. I am not sure what river but what flies should I get for trout as I have always fished saltwater and don't have any freshwater flies.


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

Just wait on the flies until you get there. Go to any fly shop and ask around. They'll usually lead you in the right direction of where to fish, and also what insects are hatching at that time.


----------

